# Cornering performance of bagged R32?



## VeeDubbDood (Apr 13, 2007)

My buddy has a completely stock MK4 VR6 GTI and put on 25mm Neuspeed rear anti sway bar, front upper and lower strut braces and it handles like a freaking track car. I was wondering, if i bagged my R32 and put the race anti-sway bar front and rear if it would actually handle well?
How do your bagged cars handle? Anyone have bags and a stiff rear anti-sway bar?
CHEERS!!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (VeeDubbDood)*

your best bet is to go with the HPS competition setup. They will allow you to adjust the collar down so you can run a pretty high/stiff pressure in the bag.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (DarkSideGTI)*

talk to michael mark. ultimate bag w/ R32 rep


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

x2


----------



## VeeDubbDood (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_talk to michael mark. ultimate bag w/ R32 rep

Where do i find this sage?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (VeeDubbDood)*

Ello!








Do yourself a favor and grab Bagyards from the get go.They perform amazingly and get the lowest! My R has not suffered in the performance department one bit by running air.Do it correctly the first time instead of trying to save a few bucks.Plus [email protected] tuning is very very helpful too.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (michaelmark5)*

28mm solid rear sway here. will let you know in about a week how it fares on bagyards.
+ seconding [email protected] FTW. no compromises. do it right once, never do it again










_Modified by BklynMKV at 11:53 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## VeeDubbDood (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (michaelmark5)*

great, thanks! I've checked out a few companies and Bagyard seems to have it pretty well sorted out. Can't wait to have my .:R on bags.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

For the rear, I would recommend Slam Specialties RE-5's. They have a pretty aggressive spring rate and ride nicely.
michaelmark5 - Aren't you running RE-5's on your .:R?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Cornering performance of bagged R32? (VeeDubbDood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbDood* »_great, thanks! I've checked out a few companies and Bagyard seems to have it pretty well sorted out. Can't wait to have my .:R on bags.









I will be running bagyards front and rear with a neuspeed 25mm rear sway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

I run the HPS's up front.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

youre definitley going to want to run front air strut (not bags over coils) but you should be just fine in the handling department.


----------

